# Alan Lighty: Violin concerto (1993)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Another violin concerto by a living composer on my website! The full score of the *Violin concerto* (1993) by US composer *Alan Lighty* (*1955) can be downloaded on my website:

https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/alan-lighty/

The world premiere was performed by no one less than Eric Rosenblith, the renowned former concertmaster of the Indianapolis and San Antonio SO. The complete recording of the premiere performance is available at youtube, so download the score to read along with the performance:






Enjoy!


----------

